# Legacy Focus 1st reading



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Here are the 1st readings on the Legacy Focus speakers. They are horribly positioned (to close to side walls) but nothing I can do currently. No tone controls or crossover settings have been applied.

smoothing applied with 1/6 setting

right...









left....









recommendations appreciated :T 

thanks

sh


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Upper level response is hard to tame to a flat response. You might address some of the more serious issues with sound treatment... but it would take a huge amount of experimenting and probably be costly. You can also consider a full range eq... but I wouldn't worry about it if it were me. Work on the bass where you have the BFD to tame it.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Work on the bass where you have the BFD to tame it


I think this is the response of the mains alone?

Amazing low end. Bit of a problem between 50 and 100Hz, so I guess if you can try some different placement it might help. I wouldn't concern myself with anything above 10K, since the RS meter is quite innaccurate above that.

Maybe do some tighter sweeps between 15Hz and 200Hz and change their position a bit (if possible).

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

Yes this is only the Mains, the sub was disconnected for these test. I need to order that BFD. Any recommendations as to the best place to get it?

I think im gonna need a bigger room :laugh: 
who wants to break the news to the wife :rofl: 

At this point i can't move the speakers in from the side walls at all. My projection screen takes up all the space between the speakers when its down. So the speakers are about 1/2" from the side walls, I'm only able to move the back and forwards sligthly. I'll probably just have to deal with it until i can build a better room.

I'm afraid to see what the response is with the sub and the mains going together

thanks again

sh


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

brucek said:


> Maybe do some tighter sweeps between 15Hz and 200Hz and change their position a bit (if possible).
> 
> brucek


What do you mean by tighter sweeps? Or the better question is "how"? 

Thanks again

sh


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What do you mean by tighter sweeps? Or the better question is "how"?


I mean do a frequency response test from 10Hz to 200Hz with REW (rather than 10Hz to 20Khz) so that you can get better resolution in that area on the graph. This would only be useful if you were able to move your speakers around to get a smoother low end response. Since you can't move them (and at 185 pounds a piece, it must be hard anyway).

Am I to assume these are your speakers.

I'm in the same boat as you are with respect to using rather expensive mains (ProAc 3.8) that extend very low on their own without a sub. Your bottom woofer is crossed at 80Hz. This would be a shame to add a sub that you crossed at 80Hz - would it not?. 

I decided to cross my sub at 60Hz for HT and at 40Hz for music. It's a matter of trial and error. With the sub, you're able to BFD filter the response to a very smooth result, so this makes you want to cross your processor higher, but then you take away from the reason you have such expensive speakers in the first place. Unfortunately you can't equalize the mains at these lower frequencies except by moving them (which you can't do).....

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had them leave the sub off my RM30's.

Nice lookin' speakers and not too shabby of a low end for full range. I would definitely want to get rid of the hugh hump between 45-90hz. I don't think you could trap the bass that low... would be a lot of work. Surely those speakers can be bi-amped.... do you have them bi-amped? You might try switching the phase on the subs and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Yes those are the ones and they are mine. Your correct 185lbs is not very easy to move. If I remember correctly the back 12" is rolled out above 80hz. Or maybe the back and the front bottom 12" are rolled out at 80hz and the front top 12 is rolled out at 250hz. I can't remember exactly I'll have to look it up.

I knew having 8 12's (M&K sub with two 12's, focus 3 each) in a 12x16 room would be, we'll exactly that.... 

But the quickness and the effort it takes to produce bass is very effortless.

They are bi-amp cabable...but I don't run them that way (yet)

Currently using yamaha RX-V1 as the pre-pro and running them off a Adcom 555II.

sh


----------

